# sticky shimano reel handle?



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

For some reason the handle on my shimano stradic 3000 FI has turned kind of sticky rather than the roughish feeling that it had when it was new. I wash the reel with fresh water after each use and have it stored inside. Is this common or am i doing something to cause this? Also is there any way to reverse it? 

Thanks


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Sticky Handle*

If it is the handle that is sticky when cranking the reel, the reel needs to be serviced. If it is just the knob, drop a dab of reel oil or 3 in 1 oil between the handle and the knob and work it in by holding the handle upside down spinning the knob. If the knob has a cap on the end, pop the cap and drop a dab of oil there. Should do the trick. 

Rick


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Get some reel X and shoot a dab in and that will solve the problem.


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry thats not exactly what I meant I mean that the actual rubber handle has become a little sticky like when I put my fingers on it it feels sticky. 

But thanks for the reply squidder if anyone has any other input it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Are you spraying down the reel with some petroleum product? Some are not compatible with certain rubbers and plastic.


----------

